# She Said Yes!!!



## tx_tuff

8-8-08 She said yes! Me and Tiffany (vegasgirl) have been dating now for a couple years. Since we have been together and have meet a bunch of great people in the Houston area from CigarLive. These are friends that we have gained together and not brought into the relationship. So it was important for me for as many as these people be there as possible when this happened. Only two people knew that I was even going to do this (I needed help with ring size). But nobody knew for sure when, not even me. As far as Tiffany thought I never wanted to get married again so it was a big surprise for her!

So we where having an after herf get together after a Nub event. Not everybody from our circle was present but there was a bunch and it just felt right. So I had this long speech or what ever you want to call it that I was going to make. I started out by telling everybody that I considered them extended family and wanted to include them. But once I started talking about Tiffany my voice was breaking up and all I can even remember saying was asking her to merry me. Of course SHE SAID YES! I'm one hell of a lucky guy!!!!!!!

So now I am sharing with the rest of the CigarLive family!!

By the way no set date yet, probaly before next March and maybe in Vegas


----------



## big04deuce

That is awesome! Congrats to you both. Wishing you a long life together!!!


----------



## baboruger

Congrats to both of you! many year of happiness are ahead!


----------



## thisone326

congrats! hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## dcsmoke

Congrats a million times over. I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## mphilipp

WOW!!!!! Congrats to you both  I'm very happy for you.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl

Congrats!! Very awesome!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Congrats! Good luck with everything in the future!


----------



## Stogie

It was great getting to be there. I have many photos that I am working on getting posted of the great time.

When your voice started cracking you could hear your love for Tiffany in your voice.

Thanks for making us a part of it. Sam Leccia busted out the Yellow Label Champagne and it was awesome.

The first CL Proposal!

Congrats Frank and Tiffany!


----------



## DBCcigar

Very nice! *Congratulations!*


----------



## Vic81

Congrats man, that's awesome!!!


----------



## tobacmon

Congrats to the both of you. From what I see in pictures and from the sound of your post you both were made for each other. 

Again congrats to Tiffiany & Frank both!


----------



## marquelcg

congrats to both of you!!! live long and happy


----------



## Darren's Godiva

Thanks for letting me be one of the two that knew. This was so exciting, because I know how much she loves you and I know she didn't think you were going to ask. A true surprise. 

Much love and happiness to you and Tiffany.


----------



## tx_tuff

Thanks everybody, it was a night neither one of us will forget! 

I posted some more pics at the top.


----------



## JoeyBear

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Are we all invited to the reception??? :biggrin:


----------



## Darren's Godiva

I love the hand over mouth picture. Its classic -- that's when you knew she was in shock! Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja

Way to go! She looks very happy in the pictures. Dude that is one big rock on that ring! Was this at Serious Cigars that you proposed? If it was I wonder if that was a first as well. First CL proposal and first Serious Cigar proposal.

I think we all need to have a cigar today as a toast to both of you!


----------



## ctiicda

Congrats... Great pics. Godd luck in the future..


----------



## tx_tuff

Bob The Cigar Ninja said:


> Way to go! She looks very happy in the pictures. Dude that is one big rock on that ring! Was this at Serious Cigars that you proposed? If it was I wonder if that was a first as well. First CL proposal and first Serious Cigar proposal.
> 
> I think we all need to have a cigar today as a toast to both of you!


The Event was at Serious, she couldn't make it to that. This was at Robusto's for the after herf. But this past Sat we went to Serious and hung out for a few hours and shared the news. Ron said I should get married there in Jan (Holiday Party) for the free food and drinks LOL


----------



## foolwithnohair

Congratulations, folks!


----------



## tx_tuff

JoeyBear said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! Are we all invited to the reception??? :biggrin:


Anybody that can make it to Vegas is welcome to the Wedding and Reception!


----------



## Darren's Godiva

tx_tuff said:


> Anybody that can make it to Vegas is welcome to the Wedding and Reception!


Smokeing Handsome Dude and I will do everything we can to make it.


----------



## patefengreen

tx_tuff said:


> Anybody that can make it to Vegas is welcome to the Wedding and Reception!


Yeah, the happy couple is registered at Ceasar's. Funny thing is, the only thing on their registery is gaming chips! Go figure. 

Congrats, guys! Troy and I are very happy for you both!


----------



## patefengreen

You're right Frank, you did save the best one for last!


----------



## Bullybreed

A GREAT BIG..BIG ASS CONGRATULATIONS..:biggrin:.. from me and Jen!!!....now you 2 deff need to come down for dinner!!

oh oh oh its magic..ya know...never believe its not so...(song was playen while i was typing this)


----------



## Matt257

Wow, that is awesome!! Congratulations Frank and Tiffany!! :whoohoo:


----------



## tx_tuff

Hey Mike (mphilipp), Rhonda (patefengreen), Joe (Bullybreed) & Jen, Bo (Sysrock) & Steph, and Abel and Lisa y'all where the only reason this wasn't 100% perfect! Wish y'all could have been there!!! I know I'm leaving some others out so don't shot me!


----------



## ngetal

that's awesome! best of luck to the both of you
doubtful that I'll make the reception, though you never know... (after all, the offer of 'free stuff' did get me to drive to GreySmoke's herf) :lol: 

not to rain on the parade, but.... Vegas?? :elvis: aren't they going "non smoking" there? :eeek:


----------



## Cigary

Great pics as she looked very suprised. Very classy to propose in front of the crew there as it shows how proud you are of her and for making that pledge in front of others. Thumbs way up!!


----------



## JeffyB

Congrats and best wishes for the two of you!


----------



## suckapuff

Congratulations on the happy day.


----------



## eggwhites

Yay!!!! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## canney

Congrats Tuff and Vegas
Go for 9-9-09, that way you wont forget your anniversary.


----------



## Poss253a

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman

Aww Frank...very cool. Congrats a ton sir. shes a beauty and your a lucky man.


----------



## chubzerous

Congrats Frank and Tiffany. Wishing you many smoked fill days and nights!


----------



## CGARMAN23

Congrats and best wishes to the both of you.


----------



## karmaz00

very cool. congrats


----------



## amateurke

Congrats!! 09/09/09 is a great wedding date!!


----------



## Chango

Awesome news...congrats!


----------



## dravensghost

wow
a very hearty congratulations!


----------



## patefengreen

canney said:


> Congrats Tuff and Vegas
> Go for 9-9-09, that way you wont forget your anniversary.


Too bad 9/9/09 is a Wednesday! That's why all the bridezillas went crazy for 7/7/07 since it fell on a Saturday. But then again, in Vegas, does the day of the week really matter? Hmmm, time will tell.


----------



## jam

Thats great Congrats and Best of luck ,so there is gonna be a big party in Houston soon are us NYers invited. The second time is better then the first i know that.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke

Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## King1of3

Congrats.


----------



## mhlatke

Congratulations to both of you! I wish you many years of happiness!


----------



## JoeyBear

tx_tuff said:


> Anybody that can make it to Vegas is welcome to the Wedding and Reception!


Oh hell yeahs!!! That's what I'm talking about! A bunch of us from the Chicagoland herfs were married in Vegas. I wouldn't have done it any other way.

I'm thinking guys weekend to have a herf wedding :biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk

Congrats, you are one lucky dude!


----------



## ratpak-cl

very ...veryv...cool! Congradulations to you both!!!


----------



## Oxman

Many many congratulations to you! Texas Tough huh? More like big ole' Texas softie!

Well done, sir!


----------



## Wideboy

CONGRATS!!! and wishes for a lifetime of johy and happiness.


----------



## Wideboy

CONGRATS!!! and wishes for a lifetime of joy and happiness.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl

Congrats Frank. I will be popping the question very soon here too. I wanted to kill myself when I went ring shopping.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl

Instead of a bouquet of roses for the wedding....it should be a bouquet of Cigars, but you might not want to throw them....J/K congrats man.


----------



## cdowden3691

My bride and I were lucky enough to hear the news Saturday at Serious when Frank and Tiffany showed up.

Becky and I relived our wedding day all the way home (like it was last week).

Congrat's to you Frank and Tiffany, Becky and I are most happy for you and wish you years and years of happiness!

Becky is always looking for fun reasons to go to Vegas and this ranks right up near the TOP!

Congrats!


----------



## WarHorse

Frank and Tiffany - although I don't either of you, I've seen you all on the board for a long....heartiest congratulations! Frank - a special congratulations for doing this the old fashioned way (on bended knee in front of a crowd)! Makes me nostalgic.

Best of luck and Long ashes to you both!

By the way....since you'll tie the knot in Vegas, I recommend registering at Casa Fuente.


----------



## slkr4life

Fantastic news. Congrats to both.

Chris


----------



## DOZER

Congrats! Good luck with your future together!


----------



## Bigfoot

Congrats again!! I'm glad I was able to witness the whole thing!

Good times!


----------



## m69c44

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## stlcards

Congrats Frank and Tiffany! Every pic of you two looks so happy and fun. I'm sure everything will be great for many many years to come.


----------



## hiway_86

Congrats man!!!


----------



## azpostal

Congrats and I hope you two have a great life together


----------



## Fatmandu

Congrats Frank and Tiff.


----------



## Cypress

Congrats Frank and Tiffany. The both of you will have many years of happiness together.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

Congratulations, and well done!


----------



## chip1922

Congrats, and best of luck to both of you!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Congratulations to both of you. Best of luck in the years to come.


----------



## PMM88Jr

Very well done, Frank. And congratulations to the both of you. May you have an eternity of happiness!


----------



## jitzy

Guys congratulations I wish you guys all the best and don't forget to register at casa fuente:lol:


----------



## Jcaprell

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## tx_tuff

Thanks everybody for all your well wishes!! And I think I will register at Casa Fuente thats sounds like a great idea!!! But then you guys need to be there, they don't do online  I'll just post a wish list for cigars @ www.seriouscigars.com and y'all can send them to me or I can go pick them up  LOL


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

*hey!!! much congrats and fortitude brother! may you have a happy and supportive life together!*


----------



## vegasgirl

patefengreen said:


> Too bad 9/9/09 is a Wednesday! That's why all the bridezillas went crazy for 7/7/07 since it fell on a Saturday. But then again, in Vegas, does the day of the week really matter? Hmmm, time will tell.


Well, I'm no Bridezilla, but 9/9/09 is too damn far away, so screw that! LOL

Thanks to everyone! Anyone who knows him, knows how lucky I am to have Frank! All of my friends and coworkers have had cruhes on him, and I tell them all the time "I GOT FRANK!" He is the best, and I am the happiest and luckiest girl ever!

Yeah and for those who can't get out to Vegas, there WILL be a party here!

Thanks again to everyone, and to Frank!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl

Congratulations to the both of you!!!


----------



## baba

Congratulations!! You make a great couple. May you have many little cigars.


----------



## cdowden3691

vegasgirl said:


> Anyone who knows him, knows how lucky I am to have Frank!


Uh, Tiffany, I think Frank should be thanking his lucky stars each and every day. He's the lucky one! lol...


----------



## tx_tuff

I agree with you Cliff, I am the lucky one! But that's freaking awesome that she feels that way!


----------



## shrtcrt

Congrats! May you have a long happy life with plenty of great cigars! Make sure you keep the seperate humidors!


----------



## tx_tuff

No need for that, she smokes mild (un flavored) and I smoke med to full. So it all works out


----------



## shrtcrt

tx_tuff said:


> No need for that, she smokes mild (un flavored) and I smoke med to full. So it all works out


Sounds the perfect match!


----------



## Oxman

As soon as you know the date/time, post it. I'm sure we'll be in Spokane by then, and that's a pretty cheap plane ticket!


----------



## tx_tuff

shrtcrt said:


> Sounds the perfect match!


Yes it is!


----------



## tx_tuff

Oxman said:


> As soon as you know the date/time, post it. I'm sure we'll be in Spokane by then, and that's a pretty cheap plane ticket!


It will either be the same weekend as the Big Smoke or early next year.


----------



## Ceedee

Frank and Tiffany I am VERY, VERY, VERY happy for you both! Great stuff Frank on the proposal and for snagging such a great girl! 

Just AWESOME news my man, AWESOME news!   

CD


----------



## shrtcrt

tx_tuff said:


> Anybody that can make it to Vegas is welcome to the Wedding and Reception!


I will try and make it to Vegas, it is such a looooong trip for me!

Looking forward to it!


----------



## tx_tuff

I figured if anybody made it, that it would be you Justin LOL


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

Frank and Tiffany,

Congratulations!!
I am happy for you two. I wish you guys all the happiness.


----------



## happy1

Congrats!! but she deserves better j/k


----------



## shrtcrt

tx_tuff said:


> I figured if anybody made it, that it would be you Justin LOL


You bet I will!


----------



## shroom91

congrats to you both... :biggrin:many years of happiness


----------



## ER Doc

Congratulations, Frank & Tiffany. I'm very happy for both of you.

Here's wishing many years together...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

Congrats >>>>>


----------

